

Amos Yee: What the Trial of a Teenage Lee Kuan Yew Critic Says about Singapore - throwaway000002
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-32604122

======
throwaway000002
Some previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9295102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9295102)

His blog: [https://amosyee.wordpress.com/](https://amosyee.wordpress.com/)

And the beginnings of a hagiography:
[http://whatamoswore.tumblr.com/](http://whatamoswore.tumblr.com/)

I don't know what exactly to make of his unflappable insouciance. But for a
society built on ridiculous order like Singapore, he surely must appear to be
the devil.

I expect a caning.

However: [http://www.straitstimes.com/news/singapore/courts-
crime/stor...](http://www.straitstimes.com/news/singapore/courts-
crime/story/amos-yee-find-out-verdict-his-case-tuesday-afternoon-20150512)

He clearly has talent, it just needs to be nurtured. I hope whoever ends up
counselling him engages him on the antagonism between the individual and the
collective, how each needs the other to survive, and the choices Singapore has
made in navigating this balance.

Good luck kid. Good luck Singapore.

